# asus P5LP-LE



## Thunderbird (May 17, 2007)

Need motherboard drivers socket 775 dual core for winxp pro


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

This would appear to be an HP unit from what I can find ?
I found two mentions as to what it may be in, but what I suggest is you use the >>>HP Product Detection tool<<< and it will auto detect what you have and tell you what you need without having to guess what you need.


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

I have a $1500.00 Ca HP PC. 
Asus P5LP-LE (Leonite 5.0)
Intel Core 2 Duo [email protected]
Mainboard Chipset: Intel i945G/GZ Rev.A2
Southbridge: Intel 82801GB (1CH7)
Sensor: Fintek 581
Bios: Phoenix Ver.5.13 Dated 02/16/01

http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/cs-020683.htm


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

-------------------------------------------------------------------
CrystalCPUID mods CPU voltage. It is a free downoad and can be found by going to the url listed below and opening the CrystalCPUID download page.

http://crystalmark.info/?/lang=en You may have to open the English version by clicking on English(top right) of the page.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
SetFSB Version 2.0.b.13 does what it says and can be found as a free download at the url listed below.

http://www13.plala.or.jp/setfsb/

have a nice day...y


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

Nvidia Drivers:
http://www.Nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp

---------------------------------------------------------
Overclocking tools:

Rivatuner 2.02 final
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download737.html

ATITools
http://www.majorgeeks.com/ATITool_d4109.html

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

Tips:

For Vista Users: 
Start > Control Panel > User Accounts and Family Safety > User Account > TURN USER ACCOUNT CONTROL ON/OFF : Turn it off(uncheck it) > OK > Restart

Empty 9091:
http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/210649-how-to-overclock-your-gpu.html


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

y eye said:


> Tips:
> 
> For Vista Users:
> Start > Control Panel > User Accounts and Family Safety > User Account > TURN USER ACCOUNT CONTROL ON/OFF : Turn it off(uncheck it) > OK > Restart
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------

To access your Bios at Boot up press the f8 key continuously until you figure the access point.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Scores:
http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=222477

----------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## Struja (Aug 1, 2007)

Thunderbird said:


> Need motherboard drivers socket 775 dual core for winxp pro


I'm Having same problem, I got 14 days New HP a6040N original w. Vista 
my Epson Printer cx3810 with Vista driver , not working .
Mboard is ASUS P5LP-LE ,I got new (not Formated ) HD 250 GB Seagate ( S ATA ) 
I need SATA drivers to go back to XP . Need HELP , Other Users please Help .


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

Struja said:


> I'm Having same problem, I got 14 days New HP a6040N original w. Vista
> my Epson Printer cx3810 with Vista driver , not working .
> Mboard is ASUS P5LP-LE ,I got new (not Formated ) HD 250 GB Seagate ( S ATA )
> I need SATA drivers to go back to XP . Need HELP , Other Users please Help .


http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=1666&Lang=eng


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

"Why is my Core 2 Duo multiplier @ 6x" ... Shamino

http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=85454

check the date on this thread


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

y eye said:


> "Why is my Core 2 Duo multiplier @ 6x" ... Shamino
> 
> http://forums.vr-zone.com/showthread.php?t=85454
> 
> check the date on this thread


----------------------------------------------------------------

Vista Home Premium Power Options:
Control>
additional options>
(in left panel choose): Hardware and Sound>
(Power Options): change power-saving settings>
(Select a power plan): check High performance
X/Close>


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

y eye said:


> Nvidia Drivers:
> http://www.Nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Nvidia Forceware 163.11 update: DX9, DX10, OpenGL, for GeForce 6,7,8 Series GPUs: requires a reboot
http://www.Nvidia.com/object/winvista_x64_163.11.html

http://www.Nvidia.com/object/winvista_x86_163.11.html

Posted by: HellasVagabond @
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=36493

+
http://www.mvktech.net/content/category/4/67/37/


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

Thunderbird said:


> Need motherboard drivers socket 775 dual core for winxp pro


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Obtaining Software and Drivers:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3401269rule=29276&lang=en&docname=bph07165


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

y eye said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Vista Home Premium Power Options: should read
> Start>
> ...


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

-------------------------------------------------------------

User Accounts: Turn it off manually

Start>
Control Panel>
User Accounts and Family Safety>
User Accounts>
TURN USER ACCOUNT CONTROL ON/OFF: Turn it off (uncheck it)>
OK>

---------------------------------------------------------------

Windows Vista Defender: to delete the bugger go to

Start>
Computer>
c:\ >
Program files>
Windows Defender (right click)
rename> to Defende1r and save to rename back later or
(right click)>
delete (left click)>


----------------------------------------------------------------

one last tip of the day: to optimise your TCP and stop Vista from tampering with your settings:

To disable TCP/IP autotuning: in Command Prompt

Start>
Accessories>
Command Prompt>
TYPE IN THE FOLLOWING COMMAND: 
netsh interface tcp set global autotuning=disabled >

To check that it is disabled:

netsh interface tcp show global >

To set back to the default Windows Vista behavior:

netsh interface tcp set global autotuning==normal

-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Autostart and Configuration Manager : 
Useful tool when dealing with the Vista permissions/digitalrights issues 
and XP Downgrading:

http://forums.spybot.info/showthread.php?t=2

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Nvidia nTune

Forceware
Version: 5.05.47.00
Release Date: July 12, 2007

http://www.NVIDIA.com/object/ntune_5.05.47.00.html

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

http://event.gigabyte.com.tw/07UD2/en/Index.html

****** OK PEOPLE ******
Tune your mice yea yea...


----------



## berryc68 (Aug 16, 2007)

I need the drivers for the sound on the p5lp-le asus motherboard. I had to reload the op system and it is driving me crazy not to get the sound working.. I have the media center edition...
:grin:
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

berryc68 said:


> I need the drivers for the sound on the p5lp-le asus motherboard. I had to reload the op system and it is driving me crazy not to get the sound working.. I have the media center edition...
> :grin:
> Thanks a bunch!


Which os and media center edition do you have. Did you make a copy of the HP system?


----------



## berryc68 (Aug 16, 2007)

*No I, but i left the recovery partition alone, but it iwll not go to there when I boot up, so i have to use an OEM copy of media center. I need the driver for the sound and then I am good. But Asus does not have the motherboard on the site.... Some please help with the direct link to the driver* I got the restore CD's from HP, but they say that it is not a supported system. I had to replace the motherboard from HP.. This is so messed up. Plus the T.V. card doesn't work... But that's another issue...


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

@ berryc68: It would be better if you created your own thread.


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

berryc68 said:


> *No I, but i left the recovery partition alone, but it iwll not go to there when I boot up, so i have to use an OEM copy of media center. I need the driver for the sound and then I am good. But Asus does not have the motherboard on the site.... Some please help with the direct link to the driver* I got the restore CD's from HP, but they say that it is not a supported system. I had to replace the motherboard from HP.. This is so messed up. Plus the T.V. card doesn't work... But that's another issue...


Berry,
Click on: New Thread

Start the thread: by entering as much information about your system as you can find. If you can not find much information that identifies your system then say so and people here on this forum can help you find it.

Then: describe what you did to your old board/system.

Then: describe what you have done to try to recover.

*note: sometimes when I get myself in a jam I stop what I am doing and write down/outline what I have done and where I want to go with the problem... just a note to myself. y


----------



## y eye (Jul 22, 2007)

y eye said:


> Berry,
> Click on: New Thread
> 
> Start the thread: by entering as much information about your system as you can find. If you can not find much information that identifies your system then say so and people here on this forum can help you find it.
> ...


----------------------------------------------------------------------
Itel Processor Specs, Drivers, and Utilities:

http://Processorfinder.intel.com/details.aspx?sSpec=SLACR

The last five digits of your Intel CPU Product Code can be used in the above url to return your CPU's Specs. SLACR is/are the last five digits of the Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Product Code. It is named the GO SLACR, "Goslacker". The Product Code can be found on the outside of the CPU Box along with Bar Code and Serial and part numbers. Example: This Spec sheet has the mfg. op. temp listed as in the goslacker @ 71C.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Intel Chipsets:
Intel Chipset Identification Utility
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=y&DwnldID=11691&lang=eng

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Chipset Driver downloads:
http://support.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/cs-020683.htm

----


----------



## Madblaster6 (Aug 2, 2007)

Ok Asus P5lp-le owners I have Overclocked the board! Just search P5lp-le to find my posts. It's the first one. "Need help Updating or overclocking my asus p5lp-le."


----------

